# CI Knockoffs



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm considering buying some C.I. La Gloria Cubana knockoffs, now that my humidor has arrived. Any thoughts on these?


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Ummm... wha? huh? Knock-offs? Am I missing something?


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

i havent tried them but i'd like to try them as well.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Okay, could someone maybe post a link to the "knockoffs"? I thought CI was selling legit LGCs.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

CI Knock-Offs - Compare to La Gloria Cubana - Cigars International


----------



## waylman (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't understand why you would buy knockoffs. If they are anything like knock off golf clubs, they might look the same but they will not perform the same!

You get what you pay for!


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

They might be smokeable, but I wouldn't trust em to taste like a La Gloria Cubana. Most likely sandwich filler too.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Well, I would never necessarily discount them based on the fact that they're knock-offs... There are quite a few good cigars out there that are "seconds", "knock-offs" what have you that taste really great with some rest. Who knows? I think at that price point you could try them and see.

But then again, they aren't LGC... *shrug* who knows? Diamond in the rough, perhaps?


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

I would have to disagree that you get what you pay for is an absolute rule in cigars. More of a guideline with many many exceptions, so that would be a normal rule. But i dont know what they taste like so i cant venture much of an opinion about them.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

I have to wonder. LGC is owned by General Cigar. CI is also owned by General Cigar. GC is selling knock-offs of their own cigars? I suspect these may be seconds they've decided to offer at a low price point and the "Knock Offs" label is a gimmick. I could be wrong, but it doesn't seem to make much sense otherwise to undercut their own product.


----------



## jerobinson17 (Jul 6, 2011)

nealw6971 said:


> Well, I would never necessarily discount them based on the fact that they're knock-offs... There are quite a few good cigars out there that are "seconds", "knock-offs" what have you that taste really great with some rest. Who knows? I think at that price point you could try them and see.
> 
> But then again, they aren't LGC... *shrug* who knows? Diamond in the rough, perhaps?


I agree there are some pretty good "seconds" out there. I have actually bought a few of the rocky patel seconds. Although I havent tried any of the ci knockoffs.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

ktblunden said:


> I have to wonder. LGC is owned by General Cigar. CI is also owned by General Cigar. GC is selling knock-offs of their own cigars? I suspect these may be seconds they've decided to offer at a low price point and the "Knock Offs" label is a gimmick. I could be wrong, but it doesn't seem to make much sense otherwise to undercut their own product.


+1. They are probably calling them knockoffs to be held on the same level as the original cigar they are copying, rather than being of lower quality like a 2nd is.

I haven't liked any LGCs (or really any general cigars) so my vote would be to avoid these. But if you like the brand I imagine these are fine.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I can see the point of not buying knockoffs. Since I'm a newbie, I thought I might try some. As with all things, you get what you pay for I guess. I'll do some more forum searching to find some good economy smokes to sample. I have to admit, I've become quite addicted to Pordomo Champanges.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

36Bones said:


> Thanks for the input. I can see the point of not buying knockoffs. Since I'm a newbie, I thought I might try some. As with all things, you get what you pay for I guess. I'll do some more forum searching to find some good economy smokes to sample. I have to admit, I've become quite addicted to Pordomo Champanges.


Hey, absolutely try some. They're a great price and if they end up being really good... especially after resting. And I think some of the guys here have made some really good points about what these cigars might actually be. It's worth investigating, because LGCs are excellent cigars in most cases (I've heard some dissent regarding the Serie N, but I like them).

Anyway, buy a bundle, split them up. Do a review right out of the package, let the others sit for 3, 6, 9 and 12 months. See what happens.


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I'd say two things. 1) Try them out what the heck. 2) Iv tried a lot of "knockoffs" and most are ok at the best. Just my two cents.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, but for that price you're probably better off going with Gran Habano Vintage 2002.

Of course it's all personal preference though.....


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

BLUF: Smoke what makes you happy.

That being said, there are tons of great budget smokes out there. I've come across some that I like that others wouldn't smoke if I paid them to. Its up to you. Here is a link you might find useful to stock up your humi with decent budget friendly smokes.

Best cigars $3 and under

I've added a couple to the list myself! Good luck and Happy Puffing!


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

Having my first CI knock off "compares to cohiba" and I must pleasantly surprised...great little winter smoke.


----------



## dj13 (Jul 16, 2013)

My bro likes Romeo y Julieta, i wonder if those knockoffs would be a good good for him


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Strictly IMO-

JR Knockoffs > CI Knockoffs


----------



## jvercher1 (Jul 16, 2013)

Okay, have to put in my $.02. You have a new Humidor; and I assume you are new to the cigar scene. Go ahead and buy a bundle; use them as your everyday smoke for a while. Purchase several samplers; until you start to find the type of cigar you enjoy. You will have the knock off's to hold you over while the other cigars rest; and you have a lower dollar cigar in case you have guests that do not normally smoke, but want to partake with you. 

After a while, you will start to discover what you like and dislike in cigars; and you can start to invest your money towards a more enjoyable smoke for your pallette. Just starting out, you will find yourself smoking versus enjoying cigars. You will find that there are expensive cigars that you do not like; and there are cheap cigars that you enjoy(and vice versa). Part of the joy of smoking cigars is the discovery aspect. 

Enjoy!


----------



## jd123541 (Nov 14, 2012)

About a year ago I purchased the perdomo knockoffs, very disappointed, they were so dry and brittle. They are still in my humidor awaiting me to get desperate enough try them again.


----------



## RTChallenger13 (Jul 1, 2013)

I haven't tried the CI knock offs but I have smoked 5 of the JR cuban alternative LGC's. As for the JR's alts, they actually taste like a Partagas more so than an LGC, at least to me they do. With that being said, they're actually really good cheapies. They burn well and their flavor is consistent. The only issue is that the draw on them are a bit tighter than what I would prefer, but they're more than acceptable. Overall they're a good cheap handroll.



E Dogg said:


> Yeah, but for that price you're probably better off going with Gran Habano Vintage 2002.
> 
> Of course it's all personal preference though.....


While the Gran Habanos are another excellent cheap smoke, they taste nothing like an LGC. I would compare them more along the lines of a Romeo Julieta 1875 in flavor.



Tobias Lutz said:


> Strictly IMO-
> 
> JR Knockoffs > CI Knockoffs


This is what I've read at other review sites as well. Its the reason why I chose the JR alts and I am pleased with results.


----------



## w84me2p (Jun 9, 2011)

I realize this is an old thread, but I think it's still a relevant discussion. I've had plenty of seconds I've enjoyed, and some that I'd rather throw away than give to friends (Perdomos, I'm looking at you!). Take a chance - sometimes you'll find a great deal. But, smoke premiums when you have the extra cash to blow!



jd123541 said:


> About a year ago I purchased the perdomo knockoffs, very disappointed, they were so dry and brittle. They are still in my humidor awaiting me to get desperate enough try them again.


----------

